# compression on a 2cycle??



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

what is the "norm"???


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

90 to 100 psi


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

ok, thank you very much


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

90-100 is minimal. Ideally it should be 120+


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

i'm working on a manthis rototiller that only has 50 right now, not good. sounds like rings??


----------



## jgj6331 (Aug 9, 2006)

Either stuck ring, scored cylinder wall - or both..... Pull the muffler to look for cylinder damage.... It will never run with 50 psi compression...


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

Rule Of Thumb Always Pull The Exhaust And Ck The Condition Of The Cylinder And Piston Always !!!!!! This Shows So Much It Makes Or Breaks 
Most 2/stokes In Ten Minutes Easily Good Luck


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I wouldn't go any lower then 100!!! but 90 is the lowest....., around 90 it'll start, after alot of effort...

50psi like others have said, never will run...
Be best to take the exhaust off and turn the engine so the piston is at the bottom, and look at the bore.... should be (in a worn engine that runs) nice and slick... no vertical scars should be seen.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

the customer insists that it has always been run on gas/oil mix, although i find that hard to believe. So they want to go ahead and order a new engine and spen the money...thats fine with me. thanks for all the help!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Could have formed a air leak, and run it lean or he wanted to play with the air/fuel mix screws and ran it lean that way.


----------

